# Fly Delta if you hate your pet.



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2011)

Delta Charges Extra $391 To Fly Your Dog, Then Misplaces Him
Dog That Escaped From Delta Flight Found Dead
Entire Dog Lost, Delta Offers $200 Credit
Kitten Freezes To Death After Delta Flight, Owner Offered Free Trip And $50
What's The Best Airline For Your Pet To Travel?


Seems Delta Airlines hates pets, so much so, they go out of their way to lie to you, misplace them, mistreat them, and of course, kill them.

Oh, but you get a voucher so it's all ok.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Delta Charges Extra $391 To Fly Your Dog, Then Misplaces Him
> Dog That Escaped From Delta Flight Found Dead
> Entire Dog Lost, Delta Offers $200 Credit
> Kitten Freezes To Death After Delta Flight, Owner Offered Free Trip And $50
> ...



Aww crap seems that missing, dead pets aren't the only thing to worry about... 

http://consumerist.com/2011/04/delta-warned-about-mice-feces-on-plane.html


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 19, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Delta Charges Extra $391 To Fly Your Dog, Then Misplaces Him
> Dog That Escaped From Delta Flight Found Dead
> Entire Dog Lost, Delta Offers $200 Credit
> Kitten Freezes To Death After Delta Flight, Owner Offered Free Trip And $50
> ...


$50 will get you two cats, spayed or neutered, in this town. Thats a two for one special. How can she complain?:ultracool
Sean


----------



## Blade96 (Jul 18, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> $50 will get you two cats, spayed or neutered, in this town. Thats a two for one special. How can she complain?:ultracool
> Sean



Yeah and if someone's child died, what the heck, they can go get another one or two or three cause they're also a dime a dozen.

Please talk sense. You can't replace a beloved pet any more than a child. because each one is unique, and none is ever repeated.


----------

